# Order Your Forum T-Shirt!



## Yvonne G

Ew-w-w-w-w!!! Doggy kisses!!!! Yuck!

Ok, I have the shirts. There are only five XL and ten XXL and 25 L. I'm wearing the L in the picture. It is slightly too big for me. They are 95% cotton and 5% some other fiber that helps keep them from shrinking. If there is a demand for more than what I have on hand, I'll order more.

Only color is gray.

I will only accept check or money order. Make checks out to "Yvonne G"

So, send me a snail mail with your name, address, phone number, quantity of shirts and size. The cost to send the shirts USPS Priority mail is $6.50 and I can get two shirts in one envelope for that price. If you want more than two, the postage would be the cost of another envelope - another $6.50. I know it's just one more step you have to go through, but I'm uncomfortable putting my address on the open Forum, so you'll have to send me a private message request and I'll give it to you in a private message.

L and XL shirt = $15
XXL shirt = $16
plus $6.50 postage (see above)

I will be mailing the shirts every Friday.

For right now, this is for continental U.S. only.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sexy model, too.
Your address by P.M.?
Thanks so much for getting this done for all of us.


----------



## dmmj

praise to the maker of their short sleeve. I'm going to probably order a 2X do I tell you when I mail my money do you keep on the side now do I use my psychic powers


----------



## Yvonne G

Psychic works for me.


----------



## BrianWI

Us XXXL guys feel left out


----------



## ZEROPILOT

BrianWI said:


> Us XXXL guys feel left out


Suck it in. Like me.


----------



## dmmj

PM (psychic message) sent


----------



## BrianWI

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suck it in. Like me.


Can't suck in my shoulders.


----------



## crimson_lotus

Is PayPal not an option, then? Just double checking, I would like a shirt!


----------



## Yvonne G

BrianWI said:


> Us XXXL guys feel left out



You can join right in with the overseas members. They are also left out.


----------



## Yvonne G

crimson_lotus said:


> Is PayPal not an option, then? Just double checking, I would like a shirt!



Right - no paypal - check or money order only


----------



## BrianWI

Yvonne G said:


> You can join right in with the overseas members. They are also left out.


Discrimination! Sizists...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sexy model, too.
> Your address by P.M.?
> Thanks so much for getting this done for all of us.


Not for all of us. 
..................


----------



## Yvonne G

What happened to all of you who said, "Me, Me!!! I want one!!!"? So far only four of you have sent me a private message asking my address.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for all of us.
> ..................



I'll be asking at the post office tomorrow if there's a set price for overseas shipping.


----------



## Momof4

I want one Yvonne, but in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fredkas

Oh hello yvonne, nice to finally seeing you even in picture lol. 
Ps. The tort so big, post more pic please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> What happened to all of you who said, "Me, Me!!! I want one!!!"? So far only four of you have sent me a private message asking my address.
> 
> 
> I'll be asking at the post office tomorrow if there's a set price for overseas shipping.


Thank you, Yvonne, very decent of you 
I'll PM you for your address when we know it's possible. 
But it'll be a few days as I'm off to Spain with John!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid the postage prices overseas shirts out of the mix. I will cost me $21 to ship one shirt overseas.


----------



## TardisTortoise

Do you have any mediums?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, as stated above, only large, extra large and XXL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid the postage prices overseas shirts out of the mix. I will cost me $21 to ship one shirt overseas.


Thanks for asking.
It was worth a try.


----------



## dmmj

$21 to ship a t-shirt overseas by first class that doesn't make sense I don't think it's right I've mailed stuff overseas by first class nowhere near that it's expensive but not that expensive


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> $21 to ship a t-shirt overseas by first class that doesn't make sense I don't think it's right I've mailed stuff overseas by first class nowhere near that it's expensive but not that expensive



I took the 75 cent mailer envelope, a shirt and an address in the UK. That's the price quoted by the mail clerk.


----------



## TerrapinStation

PM Sent!


----------



## shehick

I'd like to be alerted if smalls are made available. Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

shehick said:


> I'd like to be alerted if smalls are made available. Thank you!



I'm not going to order small or medium. I sold T-shirts for our turtle club many years ago, and was left with quite a few un-saleable smalls and mediums. The larges and extra larges are what sell, and selling is the name of the game.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Using the amazing science of mathematics, logic dictates that the total price, shipping&handling included would be;

Large or extra large =$21.50

Extra/Extra large =$22.50


----------



## shehick

Shame, at 5'2 and 125lbs, a large is waaay too big for me, even for a sleep shirt.


----------



## DandR

I'm small also, but this is for a worthy cause! I'm grateful for the people who put endless hours into making this forum work, constantly repeating themselves all for the benefit of others, without any real compensation. Many people would be lost and/or have lost their torts if it weren't for this awesome place. Put me down for 2 Large shirts!


----------



## Gopherus Guy

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 180733
> View attachment 180734
> View attachment 180735
> 
> Ew-w-w-w-w!!! Doggy kisses!!!! Yuck!
> 
> Ok, I have the shirts. There are only five XL and ten XXL and 25 L. I'm wearing the L in the picture. It is slightly too big for me. They are 95% cotton and 5% some other fiber that helps keep them from shrinking. If there is a demand for more than what I have on hand, I'll order more.
> 
> Only color is gray.
> 
> I will only accept check or money order.
> 
> So, send me a snail mail with your name, address, phone number, quantity of shirts and size. The cost to send the shirts USPS Priority mail is $6.50 and I can get two shirts in one envelope for that price. If you want more than two, the postage would be the cost of another envelope - another $6.50. I know it's just one more step you have to go through, but I'm uncomfortable putting my address on the open Forum, so you'll have to send me a private message request and I'll give it to you in a private message.
> 
> L and XL shirt = $15
> XXL shirt = $16
> plus $6.50 postage (see above)
> 
> I will be mailing the shirts every Friday.
> 
> For right now, this is for continental U.S. only.



No problem. Give me an address and I'll send you mine with a check! Yay!


----------



## algoroth1

Don't know how to PM but I'd like to order 2 "L"s. Can you PM address to me? Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G

algoroth1 said:


> Don't know how to PM but I'd like to order 2 "L"s. Can you PM address to me? Thanks!



Move your mouse over the 'in box' in the upper right corner, and choose 'Start A New Conversation' from the drop down menu. Type my username (Yvonne G) in the 'to' section then type your request in the body.


----------



## Yvonne G

I received several money orders, and some of you neglected to tell me what size you want. I keep my private conversation mail box empty, so I can't go back and see if you told me in the PM what you wanted. I might "assume" that if the money order is for $21.50 you want a large, but I'd really hate to make a mistake. So if you sent me a money order, please PM me again and let me know what size you want. I don't recognize the name to match with your username, so I can't PM you to ask. After this, when people PM me for my address, I'll be sure to remind them to tell me what size they're ordering. (David, Melanie and Ryan - I got yours and your size, thanks)


----------



## dmmj

do you need my address? I don't remember if I included that or not


----------



## TerrapinStation

Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> do you need my address? I don't remember if I included that or not



Got it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

They are nice quality shirts by the way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, they are. I have washed mine a couple times now, and it still looks and feels great.


----------



## chaseswife

I think I just sent you a pm! I would love a shirt.


----------



## Yvonne G

Update:

All orders are packaged up and I will be mailing them on Monday.

I have many, many large, 4 XL and 4 XXL left.

Please be sure to tell me the size you are ordering in the envelope with your check *not when you PM me to get my address.*


----------



## TerrapinStation

Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Stitchpunk

I would love one AND I even have a US shipping address, but I can only do Paypal, being overseas.


----------



## Gopherus Guy

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for asking.
> It was worth a try.


How can I order one?


----------



## Gopherus Guy

I need an address.


----------



## Gopherus Guy

I can send a check? Give me an address, I'll mail the check, after it clears then you can mail my shirt. How's that sound?


----------



## Yvonne G

As I said above, I don't want my address to show up on the open forum, so I'll give it to you in a private conversation. Please don't tell me what you want in the private conversation - tell me the size and quantity in the snail mail when you send me your check or money order.


----------



## dmmj

I'm waiting for my 2 dozen shirts to arrive


----------



## Yvonne G

You don't have much longer to wait. If not today, then for sure tomorrow.


----------



## dmmj

dmmj said:


> I'm waiting for my 2 dozen shirts to arrive


for anybody reading this this is a joke between me and Yvonne it is not meant to be a criticism of her service it's arriving as promised no problems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gopherus Guy said:


> How can I order one?


PM Yvonne G.


----------



## Gopherus Guy

I'm ready to just give up on this shirt thing. Someone explain it in simple DT language!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gopherus Guy said:


> I'm ready to just give up on this shirt thing. Someone explain it in simple DT language!



You move your mouse up to the upper right corner of the screen and from the 'inbox' drop down menu, choose "Start a New Conversation." When that screen comes up, you fill in the blanks, placing my username in the "Participant" section, and "address" in the "conversation title" section, then you type something like, "What is your address so I can send you my order and a check or money order?" And sign it, "Love and Kisses, Gopherus guy" then hit "Post reply" \

This alerts me that there is a private conversation I need to respond to, which I will do the very next time I turn on my computer.


----------



## Gopherus Guy

Address and Total cost? I'll send a check immediately !.


----------



## TerrapinStation

Woohoo!!! Mine arrived yesterday.

Thanks again Yvonne, nice shirt and most excellent customer service!!!


----------



## DandR

Thanks for all of your effort, Yvonne! We LOVE the shirts and, amazingly, Donburi & Rafiki actually bowed down to the Aladar god!


----------



## TerrapinStation




----------



## TerrapinStation

LL bean just opened a store by us, we went to the party & had to get a picture by the Bootmobile

Wore the new shirt, it felt great! TFO Represent!

Still trying to figure out how the goofball on the left landed the beauty on the right......


----------



## Yvonne G

TerrapinStation said:


> View attachment 184444



Oh my! What a handsome shirt!!!! Where on earth did you get that?


----------



## TerrapinStation

^^^^^ The greatest forum on the web, that's where!


----------



## chaseswife

I am putting my check in the mail today!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've now purchased five as of today.
I've raised the bar.
Let's make sure that Yvonne's hard work doesn't bite her in the rear.
(Unsold shirts)


----------



## dmmj

I am immune to peer pressure


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought one, my friend, Carol, bought one and my daughter bought one. I've sold about 15 to Forum members. But I still have lots of them here for the rest of you. Send me a PM (Private Conversation) and I'll give you my address and ordering instructions. Don't miss out.


----------



## dmmj

at last, a garment fine enough to be buried in. I will try to take a better picture later


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> at last, a garment fine enough to be buried in. I will try to take a better picture later
> 
> View attachment 184616



David - that's about the crummiest, blurriest, darkest most awful selfie I've ever seen. Are you trying to help me sell these shirts or not! let's get with the program, huh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> at last, a garment fine enough to be buried in. I will try to take a better picture later
> 
> View attachment 184616


The Turin Shroud ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Be sure to order your Forum.org T-shirt. We've got a special going this week:

Large and XL = $15
XXL = $16
And shipping is only $6.50 (USPS Priority flat rate)

Initiate a private conversation with me and I'll give you the address where you can mail your check or money order.

Don't miss out, order today!


      

(Profit goes towards keeping the Forum up and running)


----------



## Yvonne G

Extra! Extra! Read all about it!

Come and get 'em while they're hot!

I've got 5 L, 4 XL and 4 XXL left to sell. Now's your chance to own one of these one-of-a kind T-shirts. Send me a private conversation and order one of these special t-shirts today!!

L and XL are $15. XXL is $16. Postage is $6.50 unless you order two, then additional postage is required.

Don't miss out.


----------



## mike taylor

Crap I knew I was forgetting something. Please hold an XL for me . I'll get the money order in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Will do.


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you so much Yvonne. I totally forgot.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

BrianWI said:


> Us XXXL guys feel left out



Cotton stretches guys. Tug oh war the shirt. Puuuuullllll. 
Make it happen!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd like to report that the 2x are pretty large.
It's loose on me and I have a 54" chest.


----------



## Yvonne G

*DON'T MISS OUT ON YOUR CHANCE TO OWN A TORTOISE FORUM T-SHIRT IMPRINTED WITH A PICTURE OF THE FAMOUS IVORY SULCATA, ALADAR!*

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/ivory-sulcata-aladar-settles-in-for-the-day.52178/

Once these shirts are sold, that's all there is, folks. I won't be ordering any more. I have 4 XXL and 4 L left. (Liz, Mike and Craig, I have your orders and shirts are saved for you).

Remember, the profit made from selling the shirts goes to Josh to help defray the costs of keeping the Forum online.

So let me hear from you. Send me a private conversation request and I'll give you my address for you to send me your check or money order.


----------



## DoctorPotterWho

If you get any in medium, I will def. get one =) Love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you have to buy a tortoise person a Christmas gift? Don't forget about the T-Shirts. I only have 3 XXL and 4 L left. If Jacqui is going to do the Secret Santa this year, this would be a good gift for that.


----------



## Kenno

Yvonne, I'd like to reserve an XXL. I'm having some trouble with the PM right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Okey dokey!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

High fashion


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> View attachment 189225
> High fashion



Hey, nice shirt!


----------



## Jacqui

I guess I should buy two of those large ones...


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll be going to the Post Office tomorrow. If there are any orders in my mail, I'll fill those then let you all know what I have left. We're down to the wire. Not many left.

T-Shirt sales allowed almost $200 to be sent to Josh to help defray the cost of keeping the Forum online. Thank you very much to those of you who supported this!


----------



## Yvonne G

After I fill today's orders I will have two XXL shirts left to sell. If you're a bit on the large size and you'd like to support the Forum, don't miss out. This is the last of the shirts. When they're gone, that's all folks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> After I fill today's orders I will have two XXL shirts left to sell. If you're a bit on the large size and you'd like to support the Forum, don't miss out. This is the last of the shirts. When they're gone, that's all folks.


----------



## sibi

Do you still have the two shirts? If so, I'd like to order them both. If you only have one left, I'd take that too. I'm not a xxl but I want them anyway.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, I still have two XXL shirts left. Send me a PM and I'll give you my address.


----------



## sibi

To send a PM, do I just start a conversation?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thank you all for making this T-shirt endeavor successful. I've just sold the last two shirts in our inventory! I was able to send Josh about $200 to help defray the costs of keeping the Forum online. 

I think we both made out - Josh for reaping the benefits and those members who bought shirts for getting a pretty darned nice shirt to add to your repertoire! 

Thank you so much for making this a success.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Success!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I wouldn't mind doing a T-shirt sale again next year. Maybe we can ask members for designs. Something to think about.


----------



## algoroth1

Great idea


----------



## algoroth1




----------



## AudgePaudge

I would love to buy one if you make some next year


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm really considering it. We would have a contest with members entering their drawings to be put on the shirt. Because it would be a fund raiser for the Forum, the prize for the winner would just be the honor of having his picture chosen to be on the shirt, and maybe a free shirt.

Be thinking about what you would draw to enter. It should be a simple line drawing that would be easy to reproduce graphically on a shirt, and "tortoiseforum.org" should be someplace in the drawing.


----------



## AudgePaudge

I draw!!


----------



## AudgePaudge

i drew this a while back of my tortoise


----------



## AudgePaudge

i drew this one after taking a science test


----------



## AudgePaudge

this one has a transparent background. I can color it if you want


----------



## AudgePaudge

here is another one I drew


----------



## AudgePaudge

The back leg is kinda messed up but...


----------



## Yvonne G

Not a good idea to post your pictures until the contest. Your ideas may get stolen.


----------



## AudgePaudge

Are we allowed to enter multiple pictures?


----------



## Yvonne G

So far the contest is just a glimmer in the back of my mind. No rules yet.


----------



## Yo Adrien

YvonneG,
I'm always a day late and a dollar short! Lol Love this forum & love the shirt fundraiser idea!! I would wear proudly!!
Is the drawing contest still open for TFO 2017 shirts?!  Is there a details thread?
Please keep your long time and new members updated! (I just happened upon this!)


----------



## Yvonne G

We haven't talked about selling T-shirts this year. I really don't think I want to be in charge of it again if we do. But let's see where this thread goes.


----------



## eric joranson

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 180733
> View attachment 180734
> View attachment 180735
> 
> 
> Ew-w-w-w-w!!! Doggy kisses!!!! Yuck!
> 
> Ok, I have the shirts. There are only five XL and ten XXL and 25 L. I'm wearing the L in the picture. It is slightly too big for me. They are 95% cotton and 5% some other fiber that helps keep them from shrinking. If there is a demand for more than what I have on hand, I'll order more.
> 
> Only color is gray.
> 
> I will only accept check or money order. Make checks out to "Yvonne G"
> 
> So, send me a snail mail with your name, address, phone number, quantity of shirts and size. The cost to send the shirts USPS Priority mail is $6.50 and I can get two shirts in one envelope for that price. If you want more than two, the postage would be the cost of another envelope - another $6.50. I know it's just one more step you have to go through, but I'm uncomfortable putting my address on the open Forum, so you'll have to send me a private message request and I'll give it to you in a private message.
> 
> L and XL shirt = $15
> XXL shirt = $16
> plus $6.50 postage (see above)
> 
> I will be mailing the shirts every Friday.
> 
> For right now, this is for continental U.S. only.




I am definitely interested in getting an XL...but have not figured out how to send private messages yet......so can you instruct me how; or send me a PM with mailing address; I will get check in the mail ASAP/ Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

eric joranson said:


> I am definitely interested in getting an XL...but have not figured out how to send private messages yet......so can you instruct me how; or send me a PM with mailing address; I will get check in the mail ASAP/ Thanks


There are currently NONE for sale. Correct?
(None left over from last year and no plans to make any new ones this year)


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are currently NONE for sale. Correct?
> (None left over from last year and no plans to make any new ones this year)


That is correct. This is last year's sale.


----------



## Yvonne G

Old thread


----------



## Stuart S.

If this changes I'll be ordering one


----------



## AquaIce

I know this thread is old but is there anyway to still get these? I would be interested in 2 if possible and love the design btw @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope, all sold out.


----------



## AquaIce

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, all sold out.


That sucks for the newbies lol


----------



## AudgePaudge

AquaIce said:


> That sucks for the newbies lol


I know, right?! Happy b-day by the way


----------

